# Seeking Bees wax and Olive Oil Lip Balm recipe



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

Never made lip balm, but this sounds like a good place to start with a small batch. 

Does anyone have any basic, non flavored/scented bees wax/ olive oil lip balm recipe they can point me to?

Thanks!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I use almond oil but olive should work just as well.
3 tsp shredded beeswax (.25 oz.) if you have an accurate scale you can go by weight
7 tsp (.7 oz.) almond oil
1 vitamin E capsule, I slit and squeeze out
a drop or 2 of honey to sweeten
warm very slowly over low heat, stir, pour into lip balm tubes
makes about 6 tubes


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I was just reading one today in the November 2010 issue of Bee Culture Page 69 and 70), if you get that mag.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is one I use, it makes a tray of about 50 lip balm tubes


Lip Balm Recipe One Full Tray

80g Beeswax

90 g Olive Oil

30g Unscented Cocoa Butter

50g Coconut Oil

1 ml Vitamin E


----------



## Queenie (May 9, 2011)

Can I just ask how to best fill those little tubes without spilling and making a mess?! Thanks


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Queenie said:


> Can I just ask how to best fill those little tubes without spilling and making a mess?! Thanks


If you are just doing a few tubes you can pour by hand from a glass measure cup with pour spout. If doing a lot order a tube filling tray. It holds 50 tubes at a time.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Here is what the filler trays look like: https://www.thesage.com/catalog/Equipment.html#LipBalmFillingTray


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

I use 1- oz. beeswax
1- oz. coconut oil
1- oz. olive oil 
1- oz. grapeseed oil. 
Put all in a glass measure cup and heat in microwave for 1 min. Stir again 1 minute stir repeat until melted. 



MapleME said:


> Never made lip balm, but this sounds like a good place to start with a small batch.
> 
> Does anyone have any basic, non flavored/scented bees wax/ olive oil lip balm recipe they can point me to?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Homemaid, how many tubes/tins does your recipe make?


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

This will fill about 17-19 tubes, or tins.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Homemaid, hate to ask this....are your measurements on the oils by fluid ounces or by weight?


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

TimW said:


> Homemaid, hate to ask this....are your measurements on the oils by fluid ounces or by weight?


I weigh all of mine.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I use small pipetts for putting the liquid into the tubes. It isn't messy. They are super cheap. I bought my from www.thesage.com That is where I buy some of my lotion bar and lip balm supplies at. I use a digital kitchen scale that I bought for $20 at Walmart to weigh my ingredients.


----------

